# Not a morning pup



## DuketheDog (May 1, 2017)

Hello All, need some advice as I journey into adolescence with Duke! 

The last little while we have noticed a decline in Duke morning feeding.. to the point today where he did not eat it. 
When Duke was a little younger he would wake me up in the morning and gobble his food down so fast. 

Now he is almost 6 1/2 months old and "sleeps is" like I have to PEEL him out of bed, and then he will just lay while I shower and watch me get ready. I will go to feed him and he has zero interest... He looks at his food and walks away.

Everything thing else is normal, lunch time he eats, dinner he eats, and oh boy you say snack and he is turning tricks faster then you can say sit! 

Is this something to be concerned about or is he simply just turning into a "not a morning dog"


----------



## DuketheDog (May 1, 2017)

There is a photo of Duke saying "WHAT THE HELL MOM TURN OFF THE LIGHT AND COME BACK TO BED IT'S TOO EARLY!"


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ha! Maybe he's not a "morning dog". 

When Kodi was a puppy, he all of a sudden dropped a meal. I got very worried, called my breeder and she told me that he was probably just outgrowing the need for the third meal each day. I stopped feeding him lunch and he went back to gobbling his other meals. 

I dropped lunch for the girls the same way... When they told me they didn't need a third meal.

Now, if it's convenient for you to feed him lunch and skip breakfast, and that is his preference, go for it. There's nothing wrong with that schedule. But for most people breakfast and dinner is easier.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Shama frequently eats her breakfast pretty late in the day. We don't pick it up after a half hour. She'll eat her supper late too at times. Sometimes she'll only eat one meal, and sometimes she doesn't eat.

How is Duke's energy level once he does wake up? Shama is playful and still does zoomies, so we're not too worried about her eating habits. 

(Sorry I'm about to mention potty habits, but I just wanted to add that Shama sometimes has messy poops after eating a lot of training treats and not eating very much kibble, and an agility friend suggested I mix kibble with her training treats so they pick up the flavor then give kibble pieces among the training treats when training to get a better balance in her system. It worked! Duh! Wonder why I didn't think of that! Oh, she would be so embarrassed if she knew I told all of you about her messy poops!)


----------



## DuketheDog (May 1, 2017)

Awe thank you for you insight! I think he must just be finding that he does not need to eat as much he is past most of his growth spurts and we might drop his meals down to lunch and dinner, I'm home every day on my lunch break so skipping breakfast and letting him be lazy dog in the morning is way easier. 

Once Duke is up and atom he is full of energy! SOOO I also think he dislikes his "new" food over the past month we were switching kibble brands and now that there is more of the new stuff he wants it less... so this morning I only put his original brand in Royal Canin and he was VERY happy about it, he even wanted more. He might be a bit of a prince. 

LOL oh I won't tell Shama you told me about her messy poops!! I often use kibble as training treats it's a great idea!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

I stopped using kibble for training early on because it wasn't exciting enough. The thought never occured to me to mix it into the tastier stuff in order to sneak it to her among the other treats. That's what's working now!


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

Tux's breeder supplied me with these teeny weeny kibble bites when I first took Tux home with me at 10 weeks. I immediately switched him to Primal raw and goat's milk. He's done very well on that. Interestingly, when I need treats, I go to the kibble since they are so tiny (1/4 inch triangles). It only takes one or two of those and you would think I'm giving him beef tenderloin! I think its because it is such an interesting change.Consequently, his eating habits seem to be consistent from day one. The only time he veered away from food was after his Rabies vaccination, and three weeks later when he had his Distemper. They would not let me titer him but next time, I will insist. I could tell he was "off his feed".


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

I am glad to read this because Sophie is not great in mornings either. She is always happy to eat! But takes her a while to get going. Which always worries me with her dang IBD if she is not feeling good or just not awake yet. Often it is from not feeling well so I'm sure I'll always worry but other times like today after a few minutes she suddenly bolts off to bring me a toy. Then I can breathe a sigh of relief.

Duke is absolutely adorable love that look he's giving you from bed LOL


----------

